# Recommendations for rucking socks?



## Jay_Pew (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm getting ready to cross train into Combat Control, and I'm looking for socks that not only obviously meet regs (green) but are durable and have a good amount of thickness to provide support for long ruck marches and PT sessions in full ABU's. Anyone have any good recommendations on brands or websites, from their own expirence?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 6, 2016)

Darn Tough Socks. REI. 

You are welcome!


----------



## CDG (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah, Darn Tough socks are by far the best ones I've ever used.


----------



## Jay_Pew (Feb 6, 2016)

CDG said:


> Yeah, Darn Tough socks are by far the best ones I've ever used.



As far as you know, would any of these socks meet AF regs during one of the battle field airmen pipelines? Because I notice a lot of them have colors on the brim of the socks.


----------



## AWP (Feb 6, 2016)

SmartWool.


----------



## CDG (Feb 6, 2016)

Jay_Pew said:


> As far as you know, would any of these socks meet AF regs during one of the battle field airmen pipelines? Because I notice a lot of them have colors on the brim of the socks.



Unless they're solid sage green, they don't meet the AFI.  That being said, you may be given some leeway for field events. Ask the cadre.


----------



## Avenger hammer (Feb 6, 2016)

I like the fox river socks. They are pretty damn good and make military colors and line. We sent them a platoon letter on my first deployment and they sent us a box of socks as long as we posted a picture of us with them.

Fox River Mills - MILITARY Collection


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 6, 2016)

Fox River. Only thing I'll ruck in the field. For quick hardball jaunts around Hunter I'll stick with standard PT socks but my feet are pretty tough. So start with the fox rivers


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 6, 2016)

I agree with DasBoot and Avenger.  Fox River all the way.

Combine those with calloused feet and Coloplast antifungal/ 2% miconazole nitrate foot powder, and your feet will be well prepared for any ruck event.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 6, 2016)

I will concur with smartwool.  Use a liner sock as well.  Your feet will thank me.


----------



## Jay_Pew (Feb 6, 2016)

How do the fox river socks hold up in terms of protection from blisters?


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 6, 2016)

x3Smartwool and I agree with @DocIllinois about further care for your feet.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 6, 2016)

Jay_Pew said:


> How do the fox river socks hold up in terms of protection from blisters?


I wore standard issue socks my first time at Cole range. I was on profile for 2 weeks because of the blisters and weeping wounds i developed from them when I went back to pre RASP. I had one blister on my little toe the second time I went through, while wearing only fox rivers. That's my endorsement


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 7, 2016)

Another vote for SmartWool. Best socks I've ever owned. And backcountrydotcom (where I purchase them) has a sweet military discount.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Feb 7, 2016)

I was a Smart Wool devotee until I was given a pair of Darn Tough socks to try out a couple years ago. Now it's nothing but Darn Tough.

Plus the Darn Tough lady gave me candy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 7, 2016)

Jay_Pew said:


> As far as you know, would any of these socks meet AF regs during one of the battle field airmen pipelines? Because I notice a lot of them have colors on the brim of the socks.



Found Darn Tough without the colored brims.   

Darn Tough Boot Socks   Ranger Joes


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 8, 2016)

Jay_Pew said:


> As far as you know, would any of these socks meet AF regs during one of the battle field airmen pipelines? Because I notice a lot of them have colors on the brim of the socks.


They sell them in Clothing sales.


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 8, 2016)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> I was a Smart Wool devotee until I was given a pair of Darn Tough socks to try out a couple years ago. Now it's nothing but Darn Tough.
> 
> Plus the Darn Tough lady gave me candy.



I've been a Fox River and UnderArmor guy; never had an issue with them.  

One of my NCOs just switched over to Darn Tough and made the same comments as @Raksasa Kotor


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 8, 2016)

I was sold on Fox River, then goy some Darn Tough.
DT has a lifetime warranty, send the holy socks in (sounds like a Monty Python skit) and they will send replacements.


----------



## Jay_Pew (Feb 12, 2016)

The vibe I'm getting here is Darn Tough is the way to go. I ordered a few pairs last night and wil be giving them a try during my rucks as soon as I get them.


DA SWO said:


> DT has a lifetime warranty, send the holy socks in (sounds like a Monty Python skit) and they will send replacements.


And that's really good to hear I was not aware of that. That'll be good during the pipeline where they are bound to get plenty of use. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Champion (Mar 4, 2016)

My $.02, in the winter I work selling Christmas tree's on the weekends and I'm on my feet all day. I've only got the one pair so it wasn't out of the question I would wear them two days in a row. Besides the foot ache from being in boots for 14+ hours, I never once developed a blister or had my toes freezing even if my boots were soaked with snow. The warranty is a huge bonus just wait until they go on sale or use a discount code!


----------



## Champion (Mar 4, 2016)

Just realized I never mentioned which socks I was talking about: Darn Tough. Sorry for posting twice.


----------



## Sendero (Mar 18, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> I wore standard issue socks my first time at Cole range. I was on profile for 2 weeks because of the blisters and weeping wounds i developed from them when I went back to pre RASP. I had one blister on my little toe the second time I went through, while wearing only fox rivers. That's my endorsement



Thanks @DasBoot ,

I bought a pair of Fox Rivers after reading this endorsement.  These socks have worked well with my Merrells for everyday civilian stuff and hiking.  I've been impressed by the quality.

For the Darn Tough fans, what is your favorite sock? I'm testing out the Darn Tough socks next, any particular style recommended?  I was looking around and saw several different types.


----------



## CDG (Mar 18, 2016)

I wear these: Hiker Boot Sock Full Cushion - Men's Hike/Trek - Men  - Darn Tough Socks


----------



## Sendero (Mar 18, 2016)

CDG said:


> I wear these: Hiker Boot Sock Full Cushion - Men's Hike/Trek - Men  - Darn Tough Socks



Thanks @CDG, that's the pair I was going to buy.  I appreciate your input.


----------



## Etype (Mar 23, 2016)

I recommend tough feet and some Wal Mart socks.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 9, 2017)

Slight necro-post, but I've found Foot Glide + Injinji liners + Darn Tough Micro Crew Cushion socks to be a really effective combo. over the last couple weeks.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 4, 2018)

Wear a pair of issue dress socks with your issue green socks slipped over them. This reduces friction and prevents blisters. Its an old school field expedient method that was passed on to me in 89...Never did anything else, never used Moleskin, never had serious feet issues.


----------

